Ask HN: Single startup founder how do you stay motivated? - startupflix
======
azdacha
I don't think we should stay alone.

I have been doing this mistake for too long to be honest. Now one of the best
focus I've is literally speaking with the client directly and having a bunch
of people who do not specifically work on the project but follow me in my
adventure by coaching me.

I can't remember the article, but I read somewhere on HN that a good way to
start being a consultant in the tech world is to stop selling your code.

I figured that it is just the same going from TMA to SASS except you are now
renting the code instead of selling it.

So:

    
    
      - Learning new things
      - Thrive for the ability to put into question anything properly
      - Getting people around that understand what you are trying to do (CUT down those that are toxic, not those that might just have a different opinion, this is the hard part where you need to be able to put your ego aside and where picking the right persons will help a lot)
      - Go meet your clients !
      - Do not follow trends

~~~
azdacha
Oh and try new stuff

~~~
azdacha
and don't take everything literally

------
segmondy
Find a garden and a stream. When you get thirsty, you go to the stream and
drink some inspiration. When you get hungry, you go to the garden, pick and
eat fruits of motivation.

